# Daraus layout machen ?



## Xeal87 (22. März 2003)

Hallo.
Ich hab grad mit Photoshop mein neues Layout fertig bekommen. Wenn ich jetzt mit Image ready das "bilde" in slices zerschneide und in Dreamweaver einfüge, verschiebt sich ein Großteil, sobald ich das "pic" in das später der Inhalt rein soll lösche, oder als Hintergrundbild der Tabelle mache. Muss ich bei dem zerschneiden des Bildes etwas berücksichtigen ?
Wenn ja, währe es nett, wenn ihr mir markieren könntet, wo ich überall die slices machen soll.
Hier die url zum pic:
http://web126.server4.rhs-it.de/xeal/Sonstiges/layout.jpg
Greetz 
Xeal


----------



## Xeal87 (22. März 2003)

Ok das hab ich jetzt doch noch hinbekommen. wenn ich an die Weiße Stelle jetzt allerdings eine Iframe mache, haut das irgendwie auch nicht wirklich hin...
Hier der code:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>layout</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META content="MSHTML 5.50.4134.600" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY bgColor=#ffffff>
<div align="center">
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=709 border=0>
    <TBODY> 
    <TR> 
      <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=203 src="layout-Dateien/layout_01.jpg" 
    width=684></TD>
      <TD rowSpan=4 width="25"><IMG height=482 src="layout-Dateien/layout_02.jpg" 
    width=25></TD>
    </TR>
    <TR> 
      <TD width="560"><IMG height=216 src="layout-Dateien/layout_03.jpg" width=212></TD>
      <TD width="1250">&nbsp;<iframe src="news.htm" name="news" height="211" width="466" frameborder="0" scrolling="yes"></iframe></TD>

    </TR>
    <TR> 
      <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=20 src="layout-Dateien/layout_05.jpg" 
    width=684></TD>
    </TR>
    <TR> 
      <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=43 src="layout-Dateien/layout_06.jpg" 
    width=684></TD>
    </TR>
    </TBODY>
  </TABLE>
  <!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</div>
</BODY></HTML>

Was hab ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Noby (22. März 2003)

Hi
wäre nett wenn du genauer beschreiben könntest was genau nicht hinhaut, ich blicks nämlich nicht ganz.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:
<table width="709"
und <td witdh="1250"
verträgt sich irgendwie nicht so gut.
Außerdem kannst di dir den <Tbody> Tag sparen, wenn du kein Tablehead hast.
Ach ja die leerzeile nach der Zelle mit dem iframe würd ich auch mal weglassen.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Xeal87 (23. März 2003)

Naja es verschiebt sich alles, anstatt das man scrollen kann


----------



## Noby (23. März 2003)

könnetst du die Seite mal bitte online stellen, dann ist ist es vielleicht deutlicher zu sehen.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Xeal87 (23. März 2003)

Ok ich hab das ganze zeug jetzt hochgeladen: 
Hier 
Ich habe jetzt den Iframe code bewusst weggelassen. 
Wie würdet ihr jetzt den code verändern, damit ich in dem weissen Fenster den Inhalt anzeigen lassen kann ? 
Thx 
Cya


----------



## Noby (23. März 2003)

hi
also wenn ich deinen iframe code reioncopiere, dann gehst bei mir trotzdem, also es verschiebt sich nix.
Sorry weiß auch nicht wo jetzt dein fehler lag.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Xeal87 (23. März 2003)

Kannst du mal den code posten ?


----------



## Noby (23. März 2003)

klar ist kein problem, aber ich seh eigentlich keine änderungen:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- saved from url=(0057)http://web126.server4.rhs-it.de/xeal/Sonstiges/layout.htm -->
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>layout</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META content="MSHTML 5.50.4807.2300" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY bgColor=#ffffff>
<DIV align=center>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=709 border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=203 src="layout-Dateien/layout_01.jpg" 
    width=684></TD>
    <TD width=25 rowSpan=4><IMG height=482 src="layout-Dateien/layout_02.jpg" 
      width=25></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=560><IMG height=216 src="layout-Dateien/layout_03.jpg" 
    width=212></TD>
    <TD width=1250><iframe src="news.htm" name="news" height="211" width="466" frameborder="0" scrolling="yes"></iframe></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=20 src="layout-Dateien/layout_05.jpg" 
    width=684></TD></TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colSpan=2><IMG height=43 src="layout-Dateien/layout_06.jpg" 
    width=684></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- End ImageReady Slices --></DIV></BODY></HTML>


----------



## UnrealSoldier (27. März 2003)

lustig


----------



## Xeal87 (27. März 2003)

Was ist lustig ?


----------

